# Audio / Video >  plašu atskaņotāji

## hetera

es tā dikti gribu oldskūlu plašu atskaņotāju. varbūt kāds var man palīdzēt un pateikt, kurš ir labāks Arija-102, Rigonda vai Simfonija?

----------


## Didzis

oldskūls, tād labs sens latviešu vārds. Ja par atskaņotājiem, tad neviens no Tevis nosauktajiem nekam neder

----------


## abergs

> dikti gribu oldskūlu plašu atskaņotāju

----------


## Texx

::  Ha ha. Šitais gan ir reāli ōldskūls.

----------


## hetera

un kā ir ar tiem padomju atskaņotājiem - vai tie lasa arī mūsdienu vinila plates (nerunājot par kvalitāti)? 

eh, jā, nu es no tā visa nesaprotu itin nekā (it kā tas jau tā nebūtu skaidrs, ne?  ::  ), un galvenais atskaņotāja iegādes iemesls ir estētiskais faktors, taču ja nu reiz man ir iespēja izvēlēties no piedāvātajiem modeļiem un reizēm arī palietot, tad gribās jau zināt vai kāds no tiem skaņas un visādā citādā veidā ir labāks par citiem?

a, piemēram, Sirius?

----------


## Didzis

Atskaņotājus var iedalīt divās grupās. Vieniem ir pjezogalviņas, bet otriem magnētiskās. Es protams nepieminu abergs piedāvāto patafonu .  Visi atskaņotāji, kuriem ir pjezogalvas ir pilnīgi nekam nederīgi. Atskaņotāji ar magnētiskajām galviņām vismaz nebojā skaņuplates, bet neviens Rīgā ražotais atskaņotājs neatbilst mūsdienu skaņu kvalitātes prasībām. Skanēt jau skanēs, bet kā? Paņemsi piemēram Simfoniju, paklausīsies kādu skaņuplati un pēc tam piebļausi visus forumius, ka skaņuplašu skanējums ir fuflo un  lampu pastiprinātāji skan kā miskastes. Tak ne jau skaņa ir vainīga, ka to klausās uz štruntīga atskaņotāja.  Lai dzirdētu skaņuplašu skaņas pārākumu par MP3 un CD ir jāklausās augstas klases atskaņotāji, tādi ,kā Elektronika Korvets, bet tos neražoja Rīgā. Tā pat, jāizmanto kvalitatīvs pastiprinātājs. Sirius jau bija kautkāds trešās klases aparāts un par to vispār nav ko runāt.  Protams, ja galvenais ir dizains, tad smuki izskatās Akords 101. Plates arī nebojā un pašā iebūvēts pastiprinātājs. Vienīgā unikālā iespēja ir tā, ka ar šo atskaņotāju var atskaņot vecās 78 apgriezienu plates un vēl ar magnētisko galviņa.Ja interesē klausīties šausmīgi vecas skaņuplates, tad alternatīvas šim atskaņotājam vienkārši nav. Citādi gan tas ir riktīgs sū**. Pastiprinātājs  štruntīgs un akustika vēl vairāk.

----------


## MONKEY

Par pašu akordu 101 nekā nezinu, bet man ir viņam domātā akustika. Es par tumbām nesūdzos, nu labi filtrs sastāv no trim vienībām, nav fāzu infersijas. Bet priekš tā laika labas un visas 30w pārsit. Šeit var nopētīt http://www.rw6ase.narod.ru/00/10mas1m.html . Nu tās varbūt nav tieši tādas kādas nāca līdzi akordam, bet ne ar ko būtisku neatšķirās. Vispār man tādas ir bijušas 4 un troksni jau var dabūt. Divas dabuju pa brīvu, un otras gribēja mest ārā. Nu dien nezinu, es viņas par sliktām nesauktu, būtībā ( tas ir pārspīlējot ) S-50B.

Nu kas attiecās uz plašu atskaņotāju izvēli, tad ņem Alegro - http://www.rw6ase.narod.ru/a/a/allegro002s.html . Palaidīsi un būs tāds troksnis, ka aizmirsīsi kas ir kvalitāte  ::  .

----------


## hetera

Paldies! tagad mēģināšu kaut ko izdomāt.

----------


## Zigis

No Radiotehnikas ražojumiem Ārija ir ļoti normāls. Vajadzīgs pastiprinātājs vai priekšpastiprinātājs ar magnētiskās galviņas atskaņotāja ieeju (phono in), vai atsevišķs Phono preamp vai RIIA preamp.

----------


## Vaz3

Nu mana problēma,man ir ārija 102 un manam U7111 ir phono ieeja sačakarēta,kā tur taisa preampu vai kā tur jālabo?(Skan tikai viens kanāls un čarkst!)

----------


## Zigis

Labāk un vienkāršāk uztaisīt jaunu uz normāliem komponentiem. Turklāt varēs lietot, ja izdomāsi nomainīt stiprekli uz kaut ko labāku.
Šeit ir ļoti vienkārša un normāla shēma:
http://www.geocities.com/rjm003.geo/rjm ... _pho5.html

----------


## Didzis

Ārija ir stipri viduvējs atskaņotājs un labu skaņu no tās dabūt nevar. Var jau protams būvēt jaunu atskaņotāja priekšpastiprinātāju, bet būtībā jau neko neiegūsi. RRR pastiprinātājos stāvēja korektors uz KP548 mikroshēmas ar ļoti nesliktiem parametriem. Protams, tas nav HI-END, bet priekš Ārijas sen diezgan. RRR stiprekļos tā shēma ir praktiski tāda pati, kā Ziga dotā un orģinālo shēmu ir ļoti vienārši salabot. 99% ka nosprādzis kāds elektrolīts. Vēl var būt bojāts pastiprinātāja elektroniskais komutātors, kuru vislabāk "izravēt" no pastiprinātāja, lai nebojā skaņu.

----------


## Vaz3

UZ kuras plates tad varētu būt tas beigtais elektrolīts?

----------


## AndrisZ

Tajā metāla kastītē, kas atrodas uz plates, kur ieejas. Vēlams nomainīt uzreiz visus, lai vairāk nav jāčakarējas.

----------


## Vaz3

Nomainīt tos kas metāla kastītē vai visus kas uz tās plates?
Tajā kastītē ir 3 100uF 16v kondiķi...
Tad laikam mainīšu vsus uz tās plates izņemot 22uF 25v tadus nezinu kur dabut,vai vīnu vietā var likt 22uF 50V?

----------


## AndrisZ

Lielākam spriegumam paredzētus var likt droši. 100mkf nomainīji?

----------


## Vaz3

Nevienu nenomainiju,tad sanāk kad tajos 22uF 25V vietā varu likt 22uF 50V?

----------


## AndrisZ

Jā, jā, jā!

----------


## Vaz3

Ta viss skaidrs pasūtīšu tulīt!
Kā arī izmantošu 10uF 25V vietā 10uF 50V  :: 
ā,kā es zināšu kur jaliek + un - kondiķiem?(jaunajiem jau viegli bet vecajiem?)
vecajiem - skaitas ta puse kur ir melna strīpiņa?

----------


## Vaz3

Nē.neviens elektrolītisais kondiķis nebija vainīgs,un nekas nemainījās,arī ''Tuner'' ligzda kā skanēja tikai mono tā pat ari skan tagad!
Vecie:

Jaunie:

Nu tad kur ir tas bloks ko vajag ''Izravēt''?

----------


## AndrisZ

Iepriekš Tu rakstīji, ka viens kanāls skan Phono ieejai. Tagad, ka Tjuneram. Ja pieslēdzas pa tiešo pie tembru bloka skan abi kanāli? Ja tā, tad vainīga kāda no komutatora mikroshēmām šīs plates vidū.

----------


## Vitalii

Nju nevar taču visu ravēt pēc kārtas...labi - elektrolītu maiņa, platē ir vēl tranzistoru slēgums, mikrene!
 - Njem testeri un mēri spriegumus
 - papēti shēmu!!!!
http://www.radiopagajiba.lv/Sch/RTU7111.djvu

----------


## Vaz3

Nu tie elektrolīti tāpat būtu jāmaina...Shēmu apskatīšos bet nu nezinu ja vainigas mikrenes tās kas plates vidū,tad ko likt vietā?
Ja runājam par plašu atskaņotajiem,vai kāds ir dzirdējis par LINN?Tā firma(LINN) 30 gadus jau tirgojot tos atskaņotajus un ik pa laikam atjaunojot kautko!Esot labs verķis (Nākotnes parkā varēja redzēt,vai zparks.lv apskatsties) Viņi tagad izlaiduši jauno sistēmu un nejau ar kkādu CD atskaņotāu augšā,bet gan ar plašinieku   ::

----------


## Didzis

Nu Tu dod vaļā. Pats ķīlē pussprāgušu RRR stipri viduvēju aparātu, bet sapņo par daudz augstākas klases atskaņotājiem. Lai aparatūra skanētu, visiem aparātiem ir jābūt vienas klases. Priekš RRR pietiek ar āriju, bet ja gribi klausīties normālu analogo skaņu tad pērc aparātus par vairākiem tūkstošiem latu.

----------


## Vaz3

Es jau neteicu ka nopirkšu LINN verķi un likšu pie sava RRR pussprāgušā pastūža   ::   a pasapņot jau drīkst,man pagaidām nav tādas naudas,man pat AKAI kasetnieks neiznāk   ::

----------


## Vitalii

> Es jau neteicu ka nopirkšu LINN verķi un likšu pie sava RRR pussprāgušā pastūža  a pasapņot jau drīkst,man pagaidām nav tādas naudas,man pat AKAI kasetnieks neiznāk


   ...pat AKAI kasetnieks nesanāk - panjem kaut leišu Vilmu (1.mās klasses aparāts) visai sakarigs un galvenais lēts!
 Ir saglabātas kassetes ar ierakstiem, tad gan var meklēt to kassetnieku.
 RRR 7111 stiprekļa vietā apskati kaut vai Krievijas raž. Brig/Bark-001, Korvet - 028/034, Amfiton AI-01-2У, Kumir-001...vai ārzemniekus - tikai ne dedzinātus un pēcāk remontētus, tad gan vari iegrābties!

----------


## Vaz3

Man kasetes ir daudz,laukso stāv viena Technics deka un RRR deka,tehcniķim kautkas notika nesledzas ieksha un viss grab (vēl nēsmu vēris vaļā)!
Bet iespējams drīz tikšu pie majaka...Labi par to nav runa,tātad man nevajag visus tos brigus un korvetes un tamlidzigus verķus,man vnk vajag sataisīt savu pusdzīvo U7111  ::  BEt tomēr tiešām varbūt jāņem kautkas nopietnāks?
P.S.
Sitas ir normāls pastūzis? http://rw6ase.narod.ru/a/amfiton/amfiton35u101s.html

----------


## Vitalii

- labāk njem veco Amfiton AI-01-2У (ar metāla traņiem) - ja vēl orģinālās tumbas izdosies atrast 35AC-018 (4.omi) ar skaņas kvalitāti būsi apmierināts!
*Vilma* (1.mās klases maģis būs labāks par Majakiem...izņemot 010 Majaku) šamajām atskaņošanas trakts labāks.

    ...man nevajag visus tos brigus un korvetes un tamlidzigus verķus,man vnk vajag sataisīt savu pusdzīvo U7111 
   Es tikai Tev iesaku optimālāko variantu, tev pašam izlemt uz kāda verstaka muzonu klausīties. 
   Lai neļaunojas RRR fani, man Radiotehnikas pastūži (izņemot:  UKU-020 un Radiotehnika UP-001) nekad nav patikuši pec atskaņošanas kvalitātes.
   Akustiku taisija pietiekoši labu, salīdzinot ar Krievijā ražotajām 35AC-90 modeli.
   Ja pēta Krievijas ražotās akustikas no biezā gala: Elektronika, Korvet, Kliver - ieliek tā ka nemanās 35AC-90 RRR bīdītajam modelim lidz 1996 ieskaitot.

----------


## Vaz3

Nez,Brigs itkā esot labs,bet neliekās ka viņš var labi ''kūstināt'' Tumbas(šajā gadījumā nav domāta tikai Bum-Bum mūzika!)
A tādu Ampfilton atrast neizdevās,ampfilton tumbas gan negribu,ja tumbas tikai RRR!
Gribas kautko jaudīgu un labu...
Amfiton AI-01-2У ir šitas? http://rw6ase.narod.ru/a/amfiton/amfiton_a1_01st.html ja tas tad SS.lv ir bet 60Ls   ::

----------


## Mosfet

Cinijamie nu ko tur mocaties ar tiem RRR brīnumiem nu neskan viņi un neskanēs maini vai nemaini elektrolītus ja jaudas pakāpēm plates laikam kāds idiots ir taisijis. Topoloģija jau nav slikta bet obligāti to ir sabojājis kāds gudrinieks Un arī vecais Brigs šodien nav nekas. Nu paņemat LM3886 un izmetiet arā vecās jaudas pakāpes un vismaz skaņu sadzirdēsi. 
Amfiton AI-01-2У  nav to vērts pat nostaļģijas dēļ.

----------


## MONKEY

Nu par šito var diskutēt ilgi. Vai vecā tehnika ir laba arī mūsdienās, vai tomēr viss iet uz priekšu. Mans pirmais arguments, kas ir par RRR - nu jau gadus pāris ss.lv S-90 ( tautas akustiku, kuru pazina, pazīst visi ) var nopirkt par aptuveni 40 ls par pāri. Kas gan ir 40 ls salīdzinājumā ar to kā tagad maksā citu firmu skaļruņi. Nu labi, varbūt viņi skan ar lielāku basu u.t.t., bet, manā skatijumā, nopirkt lietotas S-90 ( protmas normālā stāvoklī ) par tiešām lētu cenu, un varbūt būs vel jaudīgākas, nekā tie jaunie. Skan vai neskan RRR? Nezinu, ja jau vēl tagad ir tik daudz Radiotehnikas cienītāju, tad jau laikam vēl skan. Tas gan attiecās uz tumbām par kurām te runa nemaz nejiet, bet līdzīgi ir arī ar pastiprinātājiem. Arī U-101 jau labu laiku ir par 25 ls katru trešo dienu atrodams ss.lv. Nu mana doma ir tāda - par tādu cenu RRR ražojumus nevajag aprunāt. UKU-020 arī parasti maksā ap 35 ls, un cik tad maksātu jaudas ziņā līdzvērtīgs, tiesa gan jāņem vērā jaunu uku vairs nenopirksi. Par Brig un citiem var runāt līdzīgi, kāda tad vaina nopirkt vienu no labākajiem krievu pastiprinātājiem par 70 ls. par kavalitāti nezinu, nezinu kāda skaitās tiem aparātiem. Droši vien tas, kas grib tiešām kvalitatīvu mūziku būs vinētājs ja nopirks mūsdienu normālu apartūru par attiecīgu cenu.

Vēl jau nevar aizmirst to, ka mūsdienās tas kvalitatīvākas skaitās tas vecākas. Tās vismaz daudzi uzskata. Ar akustiku, manā skatijumā, ir tā ka tā kvalitāte nav palikusi diezko labāka, varbūt vienīgi tā sagrozīta, lai izklausās ka viņa ir ( sagrozīta tā ka kropļojumi liekās pieņemami cilvēka ausij ). Nu vispār manam rakstītajam var jau neticēt, jo  maz gan ir nācies saskārties ar dažādu akustiku, un īstenībā ja tā padomā, tad es vēl nekā nezinu par šo visu, tapēc arī klausos lēto RRR un viss.

----------


## Vaz3

Var jau būt lēto,bet man liekas ka viņa skan labi!Un kā nekā viena no tām retajām lietām ko ražo Latvijā!

----------


## MONKEY

Nu tumbas jau nu tiešām ir labum labās, to nu Latvija prot ražot. RRR uz tumbām vien varētu idzīvot. Par RRR var izlasīt tēmā Radiotehnika YM-7011, kur es ieliku divus rakstus. Vienā no tiem rakstīts, ka Radiotehnikai ir viena no labākajām akustiskajām labaratorijām Eiropā. Vārds Raiotehnika diezgan ir pazīstams Vācijā, Lielbritānijā, Zviedrijā un Somijā, un īpaši Krievijā. Nu Radiotehnika ir kvalitatīva, arī pastirpinātāji, es domāju, arī īstnībā nu nav tik slikti, kā visur par viņiem izsakās. Par tām cenām es biju vairāk domājis tieši attiecībā uz pastiprinātājiem. Īstenībā latvija jau daudzko ražo, bet nu visādi iet un sanāk likvidēt u.t.t. , kā piemēram pēdējo cukura fabriku.

----------


## Mosfet

Nu nosauciet kaut vienu kaut cik kvalitatīvu Rādiotehnikas pastiprinātāju.

----------


## Didzis

Nezinu, kā ir ar cukurfabrikām, bet labi vien ir, ka RRR pastiprinātāju ražošana nogāja uz grunti. Nu nav iespējams ar tik nekvalitatīvu preci sacensties  tirgū. Viss šai Pasaulē ir vienkārši. RRR akustika bija konkurētspējīga un izdzīvoja. Pārejā elektronika diemžēl bija zem katras kritikas un tās ražošana nobeidzās dabīgā nāvē. Ja runa iet par krievijā ražotiem pastiprinātājiem, tad pirmais Brigs(bez nevienas mikroshēmas) kotējas pat ļoti augstu un zem 70Ls to nevar dabūt. Tas ir ļoti augsts vērtējums trīsdesmit gadus vecam pastiprinātājam.  Savā laikā Brigs maksāja ap 700 rubļiem un tas bija pats dārgākais un kvalitatīvākais pastiprinātājs. Ja mūsdienās iegādāties pastiprinātāju par pieņemsis 700Ls, tad arī ar kvalitāti viss būs OK, bet lētā gala pastiprinātāji par 100Ls protams atpaliks no trīsdesmit gadus veca Briga. Ja salīdzina ar autiņiem, tad divdesmit gadus vecs mersis būs vienalga komfortablāks par jaunu golfiņu.

----------


## Vaz3

Tagad jau taisās būvēt pastiprinātājus,cerams nepieļaus tādas kļūdas kā agrāk...

----------


## Zigis

RRR tumbas cena/kvalitate vēl kaut kā var lietot. Ar pastiprinātājiem ir sliktāk. Ja esi spējīgs turēt lodāmuru labāk , kā teica Mosfet , uztaisīt uz LM3886 pareizi (tikai ne latgalītes plates, arī daudz kļūdu). No vecā pastiprinātāja derīgs tikai transformātors un kaste, ja apmierina. vecajos stiprekļos ne tikai gala plate ne īpaši, tur vēl signāls iet caur briesmīgu vadu mudžekli, daudziem slēdžiem,filtriem, tembrblokiem un citem mē... neskaitāmiem opiņiem (un toreiz nebija normālu opinu).
Ja ļoti gribas oriģinālo stiprekli, tad tādu shēmu - RCA ieejas ligzdas, vads pa taisno uz skaļuma regulātoru, no tā pa taisno uz gala pakāpi, visu pārājo izmest. Protams potenciometru labāk nomainīt uz normālu Alps un gala pakāpi uz normālu Gainclone.

----------


## MONKEY

Nu labi, nestrīdēsos par to ko nezinu. Varbūt arī tie pastiprinātāji nav tik labi. Parbūvēt jau var visu, bet man tāda ideja kaut kā nepatīk. 101 un 7111 droši vien būtu tikai ieguvums ja nomainītu gala pakāpi, bet Brigam ko mainīt negribu. Manā skatījumā viņš ir pietiekoši jaudīgs un šaubos ka nomainot gala pakāpi iegūsi ko labāku. Oarģināls ir orģināls. UKU gan varētu pārbūvēt, tam tad vismaz kārtīgs trafs ir, un to tda vai lm nobaros riktīgi. Nezinu vai ir jēga nomainīt gala pakāpi un secināt to, ka vajag jaudīgāku trafu, puse citu plašu nederīgas, kas jāņem ārā un reizēm vēl jāmaina arī priekšpastirpinātājs, kaste neder, jo vainu trafu nomainīt nevar ( raksturīgs pārbūvētiem U-7111 ), vai sazin kādu citu iemeslu dēļ. Tad jau labāk taisīt jaunu pastiprinātāju, veidojot kasti un liekot kopā tādu kādu sirds kāro. Nav jēga izārdīt pastirpinātāju ( protams ejošu ), labāk notirgot kādam.

----------


## Didzis

Skaidrs, ka Brigu nevajag pārbūvēt, jo ko labāku dabūt būs pagrūti, bet RRR pastiprinātājam dari ko gribi, vienalga būs labāk par orģinālu. Nu labi, varbūt ne visu, bet iespējas uzlabot skaņu ir ļoti lielas. Cita lieta, ka labāk visu taisīt no jauna.

----------


## Vaz3

es ta tā nesapratu,cik tam Brigam Watti?Visur skatos nekru tā īsti nav rakstīts!

----------


## ROBERTTT

Teorētiski 2x50 pie 4Omu slodzes

----------


## Vaz3

Un pie 8omiem?

----------


## MONKEY

Šinī adresē ir rakstīts savādāk http://www.rw6ase.narod.ru/b/brig/brig001st.html . 

Tur rakstīts - Основные технические характеристики: Номинальная выходная мощность на нагрузке 8 ом, Вт 2х50.

----------


## AndrisZ

Slodzes pretestībai palielinoties 2 reizes jauda 2reizes samazinās. (apskati jaudas aprēķināšanas formulu)
Tā kā ar mazāku slodzi nedaudz palielinās pastiprinātāja izejas spriegums, jauda būs nedaudz lielāka par 2x25W.

----------


## Vaz3

SKaidrs,ir laikam pa maz...

----------


## JANCIS89

Man piemērām nau 1000ls priekš kaut kādām Japāņu Hi end mūzikas iekārtām tāpēc labāk būt patriotam un dzīvot ar latviešu ražojumiem kuri man ļoti iet pe sirds.

----------


## Vaz3

Nu man jau ar,turklāt es savu U7111 varu bez problēmām visu dienu klausīties,vienīgi viņš man tāds kašķīgs ar tām ieejām...
Japāņu un ķīniešu visas tās plastmasas tumbas jau nav nekāds High End  ::

----------


## Vaz3

Vai kāds ir redzējis,vai dzirdējis kautko par pastūzi "Junior"
Rekur tāds pārdodas http://ss.ss.lv/msg/lv/100/4978/199084/ ... nRw==.html
Kāda šitam ir kvalitāte?Tāda pati kā U7111 uc?

----------


## Vaz3

Atgriežoties pie vecās ķibeles,tad kā man izmērīt kura no komutatora mikroshēmām ir vainīga,vai ja raut ārā tad ko litk vietā,atstāt tukšus caurumus vai?

----------


## Didzis

A Tev baigi vajag to komutātoru? Ja muziku klausās tikai no viena skaņas avota, tad vislabāk atslēgt to komutātoru. Likt skaņas ceļā elektroniskus komutātorus ir vienkārši stulbums(lai piedod man RRR konstruktori).

----------


## Vaz3

paga paga,es klausos no diviem skaņas avotiem,PC vai Cd un Phono,tākā phono čarkst un skan tikai kā mono un tad ar tikai viena tumba tad ja izravēšu tur vispār kautkas skanēs?

----------


## Vitalii

> A Tev baigi vajag to komutātoru? Ja muziku klausās tikai no viena skaņas avota, tad vislabāk atslēgt to komutātoru. Likt skaņas ceļā elektroniskus komutātorus ir vienkārši stulbums(lai piedod man RRR konstruktori).


  ...manuprāt tā jau bij tikai modes lieta - elektroniskā komutācija, nekādu kreņķu - (Gaļetņiki un visādi P2K tipa slēdži).
 Skaņas kvalitāte cieta viennozīmīgi, toties ekonomiskais efekts gan laikam bij.

----------


## Jon

> A Tev baigi vajag to komutātoru? Ja muziku klausās tikai no viena skaņas avota, tad vislabāk atslēgt to komutātoru. Likt skaņas ceļā elektroniskus komutātorus ir vienkārši stulbums(lai piedod man RRR konstruktori).
> 
> 
>   ...manuprāt tā jau bij tikai modes lieta - elektroniskā komutācija, nekādu kreņķu - (Gaļetņiki un visādi P2K tipa slēdži).
>  Skaņas kvalitāte cieta viennozīmīgi, toties ekonomiskais efekts gan laikam bij.


 Lai realizētu distances vadību, elektroniska komutācija ar MOSFET atslēgām ir ērtākais veids. Visos jaunajos resīveros ir tikai tāda un skaļuma regulēšana tāpat. Ja nu nepieciešama komutācija, audiosignālu vismazāk degradē "sausie" kontakti no laba materiāla. Patīk mani vecie, labie pastiprinātāji, kuros komutāciju nodrošina motors, pārvietojot pa kontaktiem zobstieni. Skaļumam - tradicionālais potenciometrs, atkal ar motora piedziņu.

----------


## ROBERTTT

Pastiprinātājs Brig darbojas A vai B klases režīmā ?

----------


## AndrisZ

> Pastiprinātājs Brig darbojas A vai B klases režīmā ?


 AB  ::

----------


## ROBERTTT

Kas AB... nu tad A vai B

----------


## Zigis

> Kas AB... nu tad A vai B


 Mēs pērkam vai pārdodam ?

----------


## ansius

AB klase ir kas starp A un B klasēm. burtiski, starp. darba punkts ir izvēlēts tā ka viena tdivtaktu tilta puse pastiprina apmēram 70% no derīgā signāla. maksimāli lietderīgi.

----------

